# FG Lite ques.



## rdbike (Sep 10, 2003)

I am switching teams for 08' and should really be on a Bianchi as they a big part of the sponsorship. I weigh 168 and race more crits than rr's. At my weight, would I get flex on a superlight. Would a 1885 be a better choice for the money? I could care less if there is 200 or 300 grams difference. I would like to be sub 18. Do you guys have a link for frame weights. Thanks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

My team is sponsored by Cannondale, which essentially means we get a break on frame prices and entire bikes, but they still aren't free. I ride a Bianchi FG Lite, Colnago Cristallo, Colnago Arte, and Colnago Oval Krono TT bike. My teammates want me to jump in on a team color Cannondale purchase, and while they are great bikes and most of my teammates ride them, I just cannot justify spending the money for one until I break one of my current bikes. Anyway, that should address the feel you are having to buy one of the sponsors bikes.

To answer your actual question, I seriously doubt that you will be experiencing much flex out of a FG Lite frame at 168 lbs. Are you going with the full aluminum frame (i.e., what I ride), or the aluminum/carbon rear triangle frame? Either way, I seriously doubt that you will feel flex out of the frame. What kind of sprinting power do you have? What cat do you race?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I have been on a full Al FG lite for two full seasons. I also weigh 165-168lbs. I notice more flex in my Record cranks than I do in my frame. It is stiff, but very light. The team is wanting me on a team issued Ridley but I will not part with this frame. It is by a very large margin the best race bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## rdbike (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks for your responses. I am going to test ride a 1885 today just because of the price point. I do wish that I could find the frame weights somewhere on the net.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

i think the fg lite alu is around 1200 grams for frame only. Thats only from my memory though so don't quote me.

Ive also heard the fg lite alu is much better than the one with carbon stays.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The actual weight on my FG Lite is 1,190 grams for the frame and 375 grams for the fork. The FG Lite frame and fork is a little over 200 grams lighter than my all carbon fiber Colnago Cristallo and Star fork.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

If memory serves, my 54cm was 1180g with seat clamp and watchdog. The fork was weighed with the supplied FSA Orbit headset and was 425g. This is with paint. I know that there were frames that were just clear coated, so they are likely lighter. Also, the carbon stays are said to add roughly 250g to the frame. They are also noticably flexier. Most of the Liquigas team road the full Al version for that reason.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Mine is a 53cm frame with the clear coat and no paint. It is the 2005 Danilo DiLuca frameset.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Wade-

Here is the be all and end all for weight weenies:
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php

Sometimes, it is not quite up to date, but it is better than anything else I've found.

Shouldn't you have said 178, not 168 lbs?


----------

